# Ruger LCR



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I took a look at this new revolver from Ruger today. It is soooo light in weight. I don't think you would shoot it a lot at the range, but it conceals nicely. Does anyone have experience with it? It was priced at $399.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry, Todd, this should be in the Ruger section.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

nailer said:


> Sorry, Todd, this should be in the Ruger section.


Fixed! :smt023


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Our local shop won't get them until mid June. I'd love to have one in an ankle holster right now, though...


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 10, 2009)

*What a steal!!*

Wow, you got that revolver quite cheap. They go for $499.00 or there abouts here locally in Northern Indiana. As far as shooting it much, why not? It is rated for +p ammo, so loader her up with target ammo and have at it. Use 158 grain ammo as I believe this is what the factory uses to sight it in for POA at 15 yards. I say this from past reading on the gun.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

That's a good price.

From what I've read, it seems like the plastic in the frame of the gun flexes to take some of the jolt out of the recoil. If it works as well as they say, it should be a nice gun.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've talked to a lot of people that have really liked them. They seem to work very well. I can't see myself with one because I think they make a lock look like a prom queen:anim_lol: but they do seem to operate quite well.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

I have not shot or even had a chance to check one out yet but I have also read reports that people are shocked at the low amount of recoil compared to say a 642 like I have and use. 642 is stout but not bad. With +P's though I would not consider it range fun. LCR isn't much of a looker to me but Ruger may on to somthing with how it operates. Be curious to see some durability reports once people have a chance to put some miles on them. $399 seems fair considering a SP101 costs $410 and upwards now in my neck of the woods.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont think well ever see one out here in SoCal. 

I've been calling and calling- no one has even seen one and they are all allocated and Ruger say's it's a limited production item. 

I'd kill to get my hands on one of those lil nippers.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Heres an audio review of the LCR if your interested.

http://proarms.podbean.com/2009/04/12/025-review-of-the-ruger-lcr/


----------



## jamstutz (Jan 5, 2007)

*Ruger LCR review*

The following is a review I did on the LCR for another forum. Part of it refers back to a prior post where one person wondered why the LCR weighed more than his S&W 340 since it was part polymer--he thought the LCR should only weigh about 10 oz.:

I got an LCR a couple weeks ago and I have to say--I'm impressed. I've shot and carried all manner of pocket guns from Seecamps to Walthers, Kahrs to Kel-Tecs, but I've always gone back to my S&W 642 because of its inherant reliability and easy portability. It just seems like all of the tiny semis eventually have issues, if not with design, at least with variations in ammo, and in today's market your ammo of choice may just be whatever you can find available.

The fit and finish of the LCR was better than I was expecting and the appearance, while unconventional, is certainly not offensive to me. I like the appearance a lot more than some of the new high-end revolvers from S&W. The weight is 13.5 oz. with the Hogue grips, but only 13 oz. with the Crimson Trace laser grips. The poster who wondered why the LCR weighs more than the S&W 340 when it is made out of polymer, aluminum, and stainless steel might want to check to see what the 340 is made of... If I remember correctly the 340 has no major steel parts, but has a titanium barrel and cylinder and a scandium frame, almost doubling the price for a 1 oz. weight savings. The LCR is also a bit larger than the J frames in the area of the trigger guard.

I remember in the 80's how everyone believed that Glocks would never sell because a polymer frame just couldn't hold up to the hard use that a metal frame could. Well, just about everyone now is making polymer frame pistols. The new polymers are effectively stronger than anything else in the same weight range, having a degree of flex that withstands stresses that fracture the harder (and thus more brittle) metals of similar weight. This has been shown in frame cracking with aluminum frame guns that shoot high pressure ammo.

The sights on the LCR are superior to any of the sights on my J-frames. Of course, some of the newer S&W J-frames have nice high visibility front sights, but I believe they are only on the costliest of the bunch and only on the newer models that also have the infernal/internal lock. All of my J-frames (342, 442, 640, 642, 940) are older models without the lock. That also means that all of their front sights are integral with the barrel and adding a high visibility front sight would be both expensive and problematic. The LCR has a pinned front sight which can easily be replaced with the XS Big Dot front sight that should be available later this month.

And the trigger! I think that is what initially sold me on the LCR. Never have I used a DA trigger as smooth as this one. I've had the triggers on my 640 and my 642 reworked by some of the best gunsmiths in the business, but the LCR's cam-action trigger beats them right out of the box. My 442 breaks at 18 lbs. and my 940 at 20 lbs. The two J-frames that have been reworked break at about 10 and 12 lbs. The LCR breaks at about 10 lbs. without replacing any springs or paying any gunsmith. The trigger is basically a 2-stage, but it doesn't stack like the S&W triggers do. It feels a lot like my vintage Colt Cobra that has had thousands of rounds put through it. And it shows at the range. The groups with my LCR are smaller than the groups with any of my J-frames.

Availability of accessories such as holsters and speed loaders--S&W J-frames will likely always have the edge here since everyone makes holsters and accessories for them. I've tried the HKS 36 speed loader and it works--sort of--but instead of speed loaders I use Bianchi Speed Strips. Some reviewers have said that the LCR will fit in J-frame holsters, but not in any that are form-fit. The trigger guard on the LCR is larger and keeps it from fitting most of them. The LCR will fit in some of the more generic holsters like the Desantis Nemesis pocket holster that I use, and many of the custom holster makers are now listing the LCR among the guns for which they make holsters.

I'm not selling any of my J-frames, but right now they're sitting in my safe and the LCR is in my pocket. I'm now an LCR believer.

jamstutz


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

:smt076

I want one!


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

jamstutz said:


> I'm not selling any of my J-frames, but right now they're sitting in my safe and the LCR is in my pocket. I'm now an LCR believer.
> 
> jamstutz


Enough said...


----------

